# Squirrel Hunting in the UP



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

I just moved to the Marquette area and noticed a lot of blacks and greys in the city but I dont see many out in the woods were you can hunt them. Is there some decent areas around here to hunt them? And what way do I head out of town to start looking?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Head north on 510 and check out some CFA land. I see alot of aquirrels while fishing in this area. While beech is generally not real plentiful in this part of the county, there are some stands of beech mixed in that are quite plentiful in the Huron Mtns, and not only have I seen alot of squirrels, but the area's bears also seem to hone-in on these beech stands when the nuts are dropping.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Go to the DNR office and talk to a forester, ask him for locations of beech and oak stands. I know its a ways away but over by Baraga Plains there ate a lot of oaks and squirrels. Good luck.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks for the replys i do a ton of grouse hunting in southern mqt county but there is not much hardwood where i hunt I thought 510 might be a good start .... ill let you know how i do


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool beans. Also check out & get to know Red Road off of 510, and also drive down AAA. There is some decent grouse hunting near "Dodge City" and that might be another area to check for squirrels. And red squirrels, although small, are very tasty and you can shoot these year-round, no closed season on reds. We shoot/eat alot of these at fish/deer camp, because reds & chipmunks are worse than rats/mice when it comes to investation/damage.


----------

